# Mothers Day Classic in Colorado



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats, spindledreams! Glad you were successful AND had fun


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh don't say it is just UKC! What matters is that you are out doing great fun bonding activities with your dogs. It's like when people say "just rally" and they do obedience but have never tried rally. In obedience you know the exact exercises every time and in novice, open A and utility A you know the exact sequence. Rally is always a mystery to a great extent until that course map gets posted and you need to know dozens of signs that might be on the course. 

It sounds like you had a very nice weekend and congratulations on your new Ch..


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, what an exciting and productive weekend you had. Congratulations.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I was one of those "just rally" folks until I tried it.. WOW was that an eye opener. Jazz, my SD, actually has her URO1 but we will not go further as she feels it is the stupidest game every even worse then Obedience (she has 2 legs towards her U-CD) and doesn't want to play. 

Cole, the young dog I showed this weekend, and I went to a Foundations of Rally class and he LOVED it. Never knowing what I was going to ask him to do next is just his cup of tea. Conformation is rather boring for him so once we get his title certificate in we may just drop it and move to Rally. 

I said "just UKC" since most of the emphasis in the show section seems to on the more popular AKC and big hair and if folks were not interested in our little UKC adventure they would know not to keep reading. We actually do not belong in the AKC rings right now. Twilight is being shown UKC to keep her training up while she finishes cording. Grin give us another year or so and we will be crying about wins or losses in the AKC ring. I know I will be crying the first time she earns even a single point in the AKC rings. Cole the young dog I did so well with in the last show will never set foot in an AKC conformation ring. He is an abstract with a lovely white chest frill and milk chin but he had the conformation I wanted and the brains I look for so he came home to play UKC conformation along side UKC and AKC rally and maybe agility.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Congrats! I agree with Catherine...It may be "just UKC" to you, but to many of us (myself included) that don't feel like competing is a viable option, this is a great accomplishment! Glad you enjoyed your show and it was such a success


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Congratulations, just being in the group ring is an accomplishment.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations on your UKC Ch! I could feel the tension and excitement in your post about the show. Just wonderful!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

It was a memorable experience. The judge coming back and staring then moving off and coming back just kept ramping up my tension. Cole is only about 6 months into his cording so is not a lovely corded dog but rather an odd combo of mats, ringlets, and fluff. All I had really hoped for was that Best of Winners... 

This is how Cole looks right now. 







[/url]Cole 5-16-2018 2-30-34 PM by spindledreams, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Ya did good!!!!! Hope all your future endeavors are successful .......want to see some corded Spoo videos too, in the future!!!! :happy:


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Grin I am saving for a video camera just so I can get some corded poodles videos...

But you can see how my Twilight is coming along... She also got trimmed and shaped up for the show 
so some of her cords are shorter then I am used to seeing on her. She still needs her legs and rump shaved but have to wait for new blades... 







[/url]twilight 5-16-2018 2-28-32 PM by spindledreams, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Wow Cole looks great.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

He was looking very good after my friend worked her magic on him. Some day I hope to be even half as good as she is at grooming.


----------

